# Logos Bible Software 3?



## Broadus

I've been using BibleWorks for a few years now, currently using version 7. However, I've been looking at utilizing more e-books and commentaries. I have e-sword, but it is somewhat limited.

At any rate, I've seen the rave reviews about Logos. I've considered it over the years but never pulled the proverbial trigger. What are the thoughts of forumites here? What about the particular Logos products, e.g. Leader's Library and Scholar's Library (plain, silver, and gold)? While there are many books which do not interest me, there are many that do and more that can be added. I suspect there are public domain works that can be added to the lot, also.

Also, any idea when the version 4 may be coming out? I wouldn't want to buy it only to have to pay an upgrade fee a few months from now.

Thanks much,
Bill


----------



## Wannabee

Dear Bill,

For languages, you're fine with BW. Logos has made up much of the gap, but not exceeded BW. What you will find, however, is that the library interaction and cross referencing capabilities are without comparison. I don't have BW, and probably won't get it because Logos does such a great job with both the library and languages. 
If you can afford it, I'd recommend going all the way. There is (or at least was) a pastor discount, so give them a call. 
As for the next version, you could ask them. They offer discounts on upgrades though, so I wouldn't be too concerned. And their update feature keeps you up to speed on the basic programming and any font changes. The change to the Hebrew font a few years ago was definitely helpful.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fredtgreco

Logos is an excellent resource. It is a different type of tool, and works well in conjunction with BW. Don't worry about the upgrade - the cost of Logos is in the resources, not the program. So if you buy 3, and it goes to 4 (which may still be a little while) then the upgrade is really very cheap (like probably less than $50 - that is what it was for an upgrade from 2 to 3). It is if you want to add resources that is what will cost.


----------



## DMcFadden

Bill,

I have been using Logos since the old days (c. 1990), when it was CD Word.

Currently my notebook has 3,553 Libronix volumes, including Barth's Church Dogmatics, Berkouwer's 14 volumes, Grudem, Morton Smith, Reymond, Hodge, Shedd, complete works of Van Til, complete works of Calvin, all of Sproul, all of Warfield, complete works of John Frame, Carl Henry's 6 vols, complete works of Francis Schaeffer, all of Pink, 7 vols of Bloesch, complete works of Luther, Aqinas' Summa, Chafer's systematic, Strong's systematic, Dabney's systematic, works of Edwards, every issue of 25 theological journals (including BSac, JBMW, JETS, MSJ, SBJT, and WTJ), Spurgeon's complete works, and today . . . Thomas Oden's ST.

My commentaries include all of the major sets (e.g., Baker NTC, Baker Exegetical, New International Greek TC, New American C, Calvin, Luther, Pillar, IVP NTC, Ancient Christian Commentary, MacArthur, Preacher's Commentary Series, Boice (27 vols), WBC, etc.)

Reference works include Anchor Bible Dictionary (6 vols), HALOT, BAGD, and BDAG, Library of Christian Worship, etc.

Puritans and others feature the complete collections of pepole such as: Owen, Baxter, Bunyan, Flavel, Bonar, Gill, Watson, Brooks, etc.

Plus, most of the pastoral ministry books put out by the Leadership people, MacArthur, etc.

Logos books are almost all in print (still copyrighted) and mostly quite current. In the next few weeks I will be getting a number of helpful tools from them as they come out in Libronix format (e.g., Geisler's ST, Erickson's ST). Every Christmas they have a deal with 300+ books for pennies on the dollar. And, there are even a couple of places on the Net where you can download books in the Libronix format for free.

Go for the highest library you can afford. Dollar for dollar, you will save. However, if you want to ease into it, just download the current edition of the program for free, snag a cheap collection by e-Bible, Nelson, etc. ($20-$50), and have at it. Then you can purchase unlocks on a case by case basis (the most expensive way).

As you suggest, BW is a program for exegetical/lexical study. Logos has designed their system capable of sophistical lexical searches (one feature looks a lot like BW). However, it excells at delivering maximum content electronically. The ability to search 25 journals, some with issues dating back nearly a 100 years is quite simply amazing. Plus, if you ever do an academic program, imagine being able to search every page of Barth's CD, or Calvin, or Luther, or Spurgeon, or Edwards at the click of a mouse!

Check out the prices at Rejoice Software before you buy.


----------



## N. Eshelman

If you are a student, LOGOS runs a 40% discount twice a year. DO NOT PAY FULL PRICE! I got the scholars gold at 40% off.


----------



## DMcFadden

Also, check out this comparison chart before you buy. You can decide which package best meets your needs.

Comparison Chart - Compare Logos Bible Software Packages


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

nleshelman said:


> If you are a student, LOGOS runs a 40% discount twice a year. DO NOT PAY FULL PRICE! I got the scholars gold at 40% off.



If you do not mind me asking how much was it after the 40%?


----------



## Broadus

Thanks much for the replies. I am a pastor, but I didn't notice a pastor's discount. Unfortunately (fortunately?), my academic days are over (PhD in church history from Southern Baptist Theological Seminary). My wife would question my sanity more than she does already. 

Christianbook.com sells several of the packages, but the plain Scholar's edition is its highest. They sell them at a 25% discount, the retail price being reduced from $629.95 to $472.46. I think I'd be all over a 40% discount.

Bill


----------



## Broadus

DMcFadden said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have been using Logos since the old days (c. 1990), when it was CD Word.
> 
> Currently my notebook has 3,553 Libronix volumes, including Barth's Church Dogmatics, Berkouwer's 14 volumes, Grudem, Morton Smith, Reymond, Hodge, Shedd, complete works of Van Til, complete works of Calvin, all of Sproul, all of Warfield, complete works of John Frame, Carl Henry's 6 vols, complete works of Francis Schaeffer, all of Pink, 7 vols of Bloesch, complete works of Luther, Aqinas' Summa, Chafer's systematic, Strong's systematic, Dabney's systematic, works of Edwards, every issue of 25 theological journals (including BSac, JBMW, JETS, MSJ, SBJT, and WTJ), Spurgeon's complete works, and today . . . Thomas Oden's ST.
> 
> My commentaries include all of the major sets (e.g., Baker NTC, Baker Exegetical, New International Greek TC, New American C, Calvin, Luther, Pillar, IVP NTC, Ancient Christian Commentary, MacArthur, Preacher's Commentary Series, Boice (27 vols), WBC, etc.)
> 
> Reference works include Anchor Bible Dictionary (6 vols), HALOT, BAGD, and BDAG, Library of Christian Worship, etc.
> 
> Puritans and others feature the complete collections of pepole such as: Owen, Baxter, Bunyan, Flavel, Bonar, Gill, Watson, Brooks, etc.
> 
> Plus, most of the pastoral ministry books put out by the Leadership people, MacArthur, etc.
> 
> Logos books are almost all in print (still copyrighted) and mostly quite current. In the next few weeks I will be getting a number of helpful tools from them as they come out in Libronix format (e.g., Geisler's ST, Erickson's ST). Every Christmas they have a deal with 300+ books for pennies on the dollar. And, there are even a couple of places on the Net where you can download books in the Libronix format for free.
> 
> Go for the highest library you can afford. Dollar for dollar, you will save. However, if you want to ease into it, just download the current edition of the program for free, snag a cheap collection by e-Bible, Nelson, etc. ($20-$50), and have at it. Then you can purchase unlocks on a case by case basis (the most expensive way).
> 
> As you suggest, BW is a program for exegetical/lexical study. Logos has designed their system capable of sophistical lexical searches (one feature looks a lot like BW). However, it excells at delivering maximum content electronically. The ability to search 25 journals, some with issues dating back nearly a 100 years is quite simply amazing. Plus, if you ever do an academic program, imagine being able to search every page of Barth's CD, or Calvin, or Luther, or Spurgeon, or Edwards at the click of a mouse!
> 
> Check out the prices at Rejoice Software before you buy.



Dennis, that's an incredible collection. I wish I'd started on it years ago.

Thanks for the tip about Rejoice Software. I may need to apply for a loan. 

Bill

Edit: I went to Rejoice Christian Software and did not see Logos 3 on their site. I don't know how I could miss it. They do have the Logos 3 tutorial, though.


----------



## py3ak

For exegetical work, though without all the other content, a lesser-known but very nice product is Gramcord.


----------



## Broadus

py3ak said:


> For exegetical work, though without all the other content, a lesser-known but very nice product is Gramcord.



The problem with Gramcord, which I used years ago with the Bible Companion Software, appears to be that it's been stagnant for about 10 years, it seems.

Bill


----------



## py3ak

Well, the website says it will run on Windows Vista, so I can't think it's been altogether stagnant.


----------



## Broadus

You're right in that it has kept up with updated operating systems. Still, I've been following it for about 15 years and I can't see much difference in the program now than then. It started off really well, but the lack of funds has hindered its ability to have a team continue to upgrade the program, in my opinion.

It remains a solid and useful program, but from my perspective, it's been eclipsed by others. Of course, your mileage may vary.

Blessings,
Bill


----------



## wallingj

I have been using Logos since 1999. I have now upgraded to Scholar's Gold, and have several additional books. I couldn't imagine using another program. We have 250 people in weekly attendance at the church I attend, and I stand out like a sore thumb because I am the only one with a laptop. I don't leave home without Logos.


----------



## Broadus

An update on pricing: I've discovered there is a 25% discount for pastors. There are additional ways to obtain the 25% discount. For instance, CARM visitors can receive the same discount. I think I saw one for World Magazine.

Bill


----------

